# Ladies, do you measure yourself everywhere?



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I just have to brag a little bit here, I've lost 16 pounds yay!

So I'm going through some old clothes to see what I can salvage.

I'm wondering if I am like most women, I keep track of the waist, hips and thighs.......

but rarely above the waist. Today I put on a jacket and it was so tight, I'm giving it away.

Just wondering how other monitor their size.


----------



## growing_weary (Jul 23, 2017)

That, plus how my arms fit into something tailored. Congratulations on the weight loss.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Actually, I have to admit, I developed some chicken giblets on the inside of my arms right where my shoulders are. Still trying to get rid of that.

Doesn't make me want to wear sleveless tops.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

I don't measure myself but weigh myself too often :slap: but yeah I can tell by my clothes if I have put on weight.

I have two PT sessions a week at the gym and have found over the last 6 months that it has really helped to improve my strength, posture and shape. My weight has not really changed but overall I look better in my clothes and feel stronger.

Well done on the weight loss.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I never have any idea what my measurements are. I recently had to order several pieces from Etsy to complete a costume for a living history tour I'm in next month, and I had to get my best friend to measure me. It was the first time I'd had measurements taken in at least 2 years. 

I weigh myself haphazardly at best, maybe once a week or every two weeks. Sometimes less often. 

I monitor my weight based on how my clothes fit. Right now, I'm up a bit. I need to get back into an exercise routine and stop having quite so many dinners out.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

If my jeans don't feel tight, all is well. That's how I measure...


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I rarely measure myself with a tape but do weigh myself about once a week.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

I had to measure myself yesterday because I was ordering an Indian sari for a wedding in mid Nov. I haven't measured myself in years. Because all my old stuff still fits. But I think I grew down....i am shrinking... So, I put on a dress I wore about 2 years ago and I had problems getting out. I was stuck. I had to do some major acrobatics to get out. And the train on the dress was dragging ...proving I am shrinking in height and expanding elsewhere...oh joy


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Livvie said:


> If my jeans don't feel tight, all is well. That's how I measure...


Yup, me too. Other than that the only time I measure anything is when I am buying new bras ... because bras are tricky .


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

No measuring, no scales here. Only time I get weighed is at the doctor. I've got enough stress in my life, and I try to be kind to myself rather than giving myself something else to stress about! 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

NextTimeAround said:


> I just have to brag a little bit here, I've lost 16 pounds yay!
> 
> So I'm going through some old clothes to see what I can salvage.
> 
> ...


Using high precision calipers of course. Today's measurement  in inches I think 

Seriously, no measurements other than weight. I've lost 26 lb last 2 or 3 years, need another 10 for my target weight. But no measurements. Clothes fitting tells me all I need.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I know I have put on weight when I go for a run.
Not so much the jiggling, no, it is the pace.

Heavier equals slower.
And my feet hurt more.

Of course! No brainer.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Weigh myself everyday. Always have 

Graduated high school at169lbs 

Weigh 172 at the present time. When i gain 5 lbs i stop snacking and start moving.

Thats how i roll alway have been this way. People alway say your so lucky that you don't gain weight. Well i watch it like a hawk and adjust before its could get out of control.

My father was 150plus pounds over weight his whole life maybe thats why I do what I do.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Congratulations on the weight loss that’s huge! 
I don’t measure myself unless I’m trying to do a whole body transformation new diet/exercise way of life thing.


----------

